# Vietnam Virtual Wall



## havasu (Jul 18, 2013)

I am sure we all know someone who made the ultimate sacrifice in Vietnam.

1. First click on a state. 

2. When it opens, scroll down to the city and the names will appear.
3.Then click on their names. It should show you a picture of the person, or at least their bio and medals. 
This really is an amazing web site. Someone spent a lot of time and effort to create it. 
I hope that everyone who receives this appreciates what those who served in Vietnam sacrificed for our country. 
The link below is a virtual wall of all those lost during the Vietnam war with the names, bio's and other information on our lost heroes. Those who remember that time frame, or perhaps lost friends or family can look them up on this site. 
Pass the link on to others, as many knew wonderful people whose names are listed. 
Vietnam Wall

http://www.virtualwall.org/iStates.htm


----------



## ThreeJ (Aug 6, 2013)

I went and saw the traveling wall. Very touching. This is just as awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------

